# Book "Holder-Opener"



## mklotz (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, it's not metal but that doesn't mean it's not useful in the shop...

Ever tried to use one of those books with a springy spine that just won't lie open on your desk/workbench? You can buy commercial book weights but this one is a better (at least in my mind) approach to the problem and you can have the satisfaction of making it yourself.







The body is made from two identical pieces of clear plexiglas (so you can read through it) hinged in the middle. Dimensions depend on the size of the books you read but I made mine 7" long and 1.5" wide. My weights are small plastic Petri dishes (from the biological scrap bin) filled with bird shot and glued shut to forestall spillage. All kinds of bling possibilities exist for the weights - it's up to you.

If you decide to make this, consider making two while you're at it. When SWMBO sees it, she'll want one for her cookbooks. (Trust me, I speak from experience.)


----------



## Jadecy (Nov 19, 2008)

I like it! 

You could enhance it a little by making the center section out of one of those magnifier thingys.

something similar to this: http://www.widgetsupply.com/page/WS/CTGY/magnifier-ruler


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work as always Marv 
but.........

I've always just used a piece of 3mm acrylic
kitchen or workshop, it keeps the grease off the pages too


----------

